# Need Code for Explantation fo BAHA



## Rip (Apr 3, 2012)

I need a procedure code for Explantation of BAHA abutment and cannot locate one in
the CPT.  
Please advise.


----------



## kbosche (Apr 3, 2012)

69714 is the code for implanting the BAHA.  Some insurance companies consider it experimental.


----------



## vramirez (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you charge extra for the processor fitting fee?  If so, what code do you use?


----------

